# Dirty Sheet, or refurbishing that ol' ride



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Our old friend as raced in '96








7 speeds, solid axle rear, had already switched out the cantis for v-brakes, added a USE seatpost, and just for giggles, a Manitou 3 fork.. which didn't really work.
Later, Rhynolite rims, Phil front hub, rear XT 8 speed, and a RST Delta dual crown fork... which didn't really work...

Then Lee went and built his tandem...
I'm a cheapskate, so I decided to work on this trainwreck some more.

New stem, bars, grips.
White Industries 40h hub laced to old Rhynolite up front.
Smaller 34t timing gears, larger rear cassette 32t, still 8 speed with thumbies.
Avid mechanical disc in front, rear will be disc when I get the caliper tabs welded onto the frame. Made my own spin on 6 bolt rotor mount for the hub.
AND a fork that actually works. A Marzocchi 105mm MX Comp w/ETA.
The guys at Marzocchi think we're nuts, but it seems to be 1000% better than anything we've used before.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

She's a beaut! We started off-roading on a KHS...but I could never be able to get my stoker back onto a hardtail off-roader. And thumb shifters? hehehehehehe 

:thumbsup:


----------

